# SS Tortuguero (3274) Mv Geo McKnight 6769



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

I wander if anyone can shed any light on these two vessels SS Tortuguero (3274) and Mv Geo McKnight (6769) my father sailed on the first in 1937 and the secound in 1941/42 any help greatly appreciated results so far on my searching unbeliavable and addictive Many Thanks Chris Rogers .


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Chris Rogers said:


> I wander if anyone can shed any light on these two vessels SS Tortuguero (3274) and Mv Geo McKnight (6769) my father sailed on the first in 1937 and the secound in 1941/42 any help greatly appreciated results so far on my searching unbeliavable and addictive Many Thanks Chris Rogers .


Chris
The only info I can find on the second vessel Geo Mcknight is the following. It is registered as Geo W McKnight dont know if its same vessel but no harm in taking a look

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/1594.html


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Chris,

If this is the wanted,Geo McKnight, here a link + piccie:

http://visseraa.topcities.com/German/id83.htm

And:
*Elders & Fyffes*
Tortuguero (2)1921
1958 scrapped.
Tons:5,285
--------
TORTUGUERO 5285 TONS, 400ft x 51ft (sister ship to TETELA). Built 1921
by Stephen & Co, Glasgow for Elders & Fyffes. 1958 scrapped Belgium.

At this site maybe you can order a piccie, they claiming to have one:

http://www.hjcards.co.uk/older.htm


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Chris:
I hope this is the right 'Tortuguero':

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=3568

Bruce C.


----------



## getinthebackofthevan (Aug 13, 2014)

Chris, 
If it's the MV Geo W McKnight (I suspect it is) then my uncle also sailed on her in 1941/2 when she was torpedoed.


----------

